# Our new girl



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is another picture.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a cutie! Is the whole gang going to pick up their new sister?


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

She is a sweet little thing, very pretty, and what a face. Makes you just want to hold and love on her, and that calls for kisses.


----------



## Heather & Tiffany (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh sooo cute<3... trying to talk huuby into getting a little sister for our Tiffany <3


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, she is so cute! What an adorable little girl! Congratulations!

Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! What a tiny little beauty she is! Hope the pack don't get their cute little noses out of joint! LOL!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

So cute and so tiny.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow another one. How lucky. I'm jealous


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

She is a tiny girl. Of course we tend to fatten them up. Lol. Penelope weighed 3 lbs when she was a year old and came to live with us and now she weighs 4 at 2 years old but is not any taller. Haha.

We will leave the kids home with the petsitter. Omar too old to travel that far and he would freak out if we took Penelope away. Maggie and Nicholas would be fine to go but that would upset Omar and Penelope. The trip gives us some one on one time with the new kid before we throw her into the mix at home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOVE her markings! How exciting! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So tiny!! I'll bet you can get a few that size in a crate. Congratulations!_


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well yes we are going to crate her with Omar and Penelope. Lol. I am excited that Penelope will have someone close to her age to play with. She wears the other guys out. Even Nicholas who is 7 1/2 get tired after awhile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations. She is a doll for sure! Have safe travels!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG she adorable! You have way too much cuteness in your house - not fair!


----------

